# went to dinner/car show



## cruzn57 (Sep 22, 2012)

in Henderson,Nv, last night. (just outside of Las Vegas)
must of been titty night, as they were out in full force!!!!
even the wife commented on the abundance of exposed flesh!
funny part was, young and old, (some maybe too old?) everyone was flaunting it!!!
the car show was the annual "super rod run"  in Henderson every year, 
it was 100 degrees at 7pm! so we didn't walk for to long, 
but did get some interesting pics, (sorry, no titty pics)
wife says look but don't touch, 
actually her favorite expression is............
don't care where you get your appetite, as long as you eat at home!!
heres a couple pics I found interesting, 
60 el camino roof?
can you guess what this intake is on?
and anyone recognize what kind of car this is? 

View attachment Rcar show 9-21 002.jpg


View attachment Rcar show 9-21 003.jpg


View attachment Rcar show 9-21 004.jpg


View attachment Rcar show 9-21 005.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice but titty pics would have been better.


----------



## havasu (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't really know what it is, but him parking in a handicap spot is going to cost him about $355 bucks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2012)

Did somebody sat _titty pics_?   :thumbsup:

That would be Talladega.


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 22, 2012)

Shelby Daytona,   very very rare, and very expensive , (maybe close to 1 mil)
intake  is odd, but rare Mopar cross ram , available in 1957-1958, on 361 wedge engine.


----------



## havasu (Sep 22, 2012)

That is alot of moola!


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 22, 2012)

dinner attire !!!!!!!!!
now you see why I put up with her! 

View attachment boobs.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 23, 2012)

That is a nice phone she is carrying!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 23, 2012)

There's a cell phone in that pic?


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 23, 2012)

doing her breathing exercises! 
I fondly call that the "Play ground"


----------



## Ecam (Sep 24, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> Shelby Daytona,   very very rare, and very expensive , (maybe close to 1 mil)
> intake  is odd, but rare Mopar cross ram , available in 1957-1958, on 361 wedge engine.



One of the 413's had that too.  Max Wedge?!?  Had one (intake) for a few weeks back in the early eighties, traded for some 392 parts.


----------

